# Canfor has been rotting for a while



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Thoughts on this one- it's down over 25% in the last couple of months or so. Is it ready to turn around at some point?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know about the company, but there's a lot of lumber out there.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had Canfor Pulp Products (CFX) on my watch list for some time. Mainly due to the yield.

However the payout has been cut from $0.40 Nov 11 to $0.25 Feb 12 and more recently to $0.22 although even at $0.22 it still yields a more than respectable 8%

Canfor is a majority owner of Pulp Products so i think some of this shares performance is relative to how Canfor themselves are performing. 

For the time being i'm sticking clear of both.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i dont watch Canfor but i am pretty heavy into ANS. ANS is produces OSB. Its a very niche market and feast or famine for them.
I track OSB price weekly against the stock price and ANS and other wood products should be flying high right now but are not. I suppose this is due to the stock market and no one buying anything.

Here is the chart.


----------

